# Newbie with questions.



## ManofStone (Jun 26, 2010)

Good morning everyone. Yes I am a newbie, I just completed my second project. It was a hope chest for my daughter's 16th birthday. My first project was a hummingbird rocking clock made for my mother. Wait, my first project was a mantle clock made at a Woodcraft class. 
I am now trying to find a wood source. I live in Central Florida and find it hard to believe that there isn't a sawmill in the area but Google has assured me there isn't. Does anyone know of any good wood sources?
Thanks in advance.
Thomas J Stone Sr.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Daren, one of the moderators here, has a great site to help you find a sawmill: http://nelsonwoodworks.biz/pb/wp_a9976cb4/wp_a9976cb4.html


----------

